# How does buying points from a third party work Diamond Resorts



## sarahsliefie (Feb 16, 2021)

I currently have 16,000 points with the US collection in Diamond. I was looking at buying more points as we are using it more and more. Can I buy from the Premiere Vacation Collection or the Hawaii collection and add those to my points? Or would it be a separate login on my account for just those resorts? Also, if I buy more on here does that count toward the next level. We are silver and if I could hit gold it would be a nice bonus. basically, I am asking how I integrate points (I would buy from someone on here) with the points I currently have.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 16, 2021)

To the best of my understanding, points bought on the secondary market are removed from The Club, and are applicable only to the underlying collection. So, if you bought resale Hawaii collection those would only be usable in the Hawaii collection of resorts. I don't know if that requires a new account or not. Likewise, those points do not count towards the next level. It may be possible to re-enroll resale points in The Club, but that would require a separate purchase of more points from the developer. I don't know whether that is currently possible and, if it is, what the requirements would be.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Feb 16, 2021)

bnoble said:


> To the best of my understanding, points bought on the secondary market are removed from The Club, and are applicable only to the underlying collection. So, if you bought resale Hawaii collection those would only be usable in the Hawaii collection of resorts. I don't know if that requires a new account or not. Likewise, those points do not count towards the next level. It may be possible to re-enroll resale points in The Club, but that would require a separate purchase of more points from the developer. I don't know whether that is currently possible and, if it is, what the requirements would be.


Thanks! that makes sense. Sounds like a fun and expensive experiment.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 16, 2021)

In the past you could get resell DRI Points rolled into your regular Account by making a new purchase - if you had 20K resell Points you had to purchase 10K new Points from DRI. A 2 for 1 deal. I do not know if they are still doing this. If you purchase resell Points as mentioned previously they can only be used in their Home Collection. Nor can the two types of Points be combined directly to make a Reservation. Even it they are all the same Collection. Several years ago we were making a Reservation at KBC on Maui using both Resell Points and Developer Points. Had to call to make Reservation. Ended up with 2 separate Reservations. One for 3 days and one for 4 days. The different Points were all in the same Membership Account with different Contract numbers. I do not know how it works if they are in separate Collections.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 17, 2021)

Just for your reference, buying more developer points to get resale points into the Club is also know as making dirty points clean. You may also be able to buy resale deeded weeks and get them into the Club by buying more points. If you find a DRI resort that you like enough to go there every year, resale deeded weeks are the best way to go. The maintenance fees for deeded weeks are much lower than the MF's for the equivalent number of points.


----------



## DesireMore (May 2, 2021)

One thing that sales reps won't tell you is that you can do a straight conversion of resale points. It's called a zero-point upgrade and makes the dirty points clean. You don't need to actually buy any more points.


----------



## TJALB (Jul 7, 2021)

Please tell me more about the zero points upgrade?  Are you saying that I can purchase resale (dirty points) and do a zero conversion and make them clean without spending more money?


----------



## DesireMore (Jul 18, 2021)

It's an option given by a sampler sales agent at the end of a sales presentation for member tours. The cost is very modest compared to most other purchase options given by the sales center.


----------



## ccwu (Jul 18, 2021)

bnoble said:


> To the best of my understanding, points bought on the secondary market are removed from The Club, and are applicable only to the underlying collection. So, if you bought resale Hawaii collection those would only be usable in the Hawaii collection of resorts. I don't know if that requires a new account or not. Likewise, those points do not count towards the next level. It may be possible to re-enroll resale points in The Club, but that would require a separate purchase of more points from the developer. I don't know whether that is currently possible and, if it is, what the requirements would be.



The club is only the points bought from DRI retail. If from a third party, it is a separate account and a separate club fee. DRI does not mix retail points with resale points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 19, 2021)

You might want to hold off and see what happens with Hilton.


----------



## dayooper (Jul 19, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> You might want to hold off and see what happens with Hilton.



I agree with this.


----------



## DesireMore (Jul 25, 2021)

Please disregard my previous statement. I got clarification from someone on the inside, and zero point upgrades only apply when upgrading an introductory package from Diamond at retail to a full collection membership.


----------

